# Ridgeback Tour 2013



## Ben1981 (7 Apr 2013)

Hello,
I am new to the forum and to cycle touring. I am looking into getting a touring bicycle and i've had a look at the Ridgeback Tour 2013. I was wondering whether anybody had any experience of this particular bike?
Thanks
Ben


----------



## furball (7 Apr 2013)

I could be wrong but I think this bike might be new to the range this year.


----------



## Ben1981 (8 Apr 2013)

Really? Wow, my bad. Does anyone know much about them at all then?


----------



## Big T (8 Apr 2013)

I have a Ridgeback Panorama, which is a bit further up the range. I've had it for 4 years. it's been a great bike, I rode John O Groats to Lands End on it and it's used every workday on my commute. One weak point has been the wheels. The rear rim split after about 5000 miles. It's a known fault of the Alex rims that come with the bike.

Having looked at the spec of the Tour, it looks a good VFM bike at £599. It has an aluminium frame, whereas the more expensive bikes in the range are steel, but don't let that put you off. My brother in law has a Dawes Vantage, which also has an aluminium frame and he gets along just fine with it.


----------



## Ben1981 (8 Apr 2013)

Thanks for that. What is the draw back of an aluminium frame? Are they not suited to carrying the extra weight?


----------



## Titanium (9 Apr 2013)

I've used both steel and aluminium for touring. After many tours and many miles I have realised the best thing to do is just use a decent bike that does everything you want from it, and not get too concerned about which material is the best, because most good frames will do an excellent job.
Even though I do have a slight preference for steel, I wouldn't mind either one actually.
Magazine reviews with often mention steel has the advantage over aluminium for touring, because steel can be fixed/welded if part of the frame snaps or breaks whilst abroad. Even though that is true and relevant, how often does that sort of thing happen? There must be thousands of cycle tourists on all types of bikes cycling parts of the world... only a few will prang their bike to the extent of breaking it. So if there's an aluminium tourer that appeals.... I'd say go for it.
Cannondale make some superb Aluminium tourers; I've owned a couple and they feel fantastic to ride. I've also toured on steel Dawes Galaxy's and the like - all are just fine.
So yes, I'd plump for steel myself, but it's definitely not a night and day thing. Cheers. Mark.


----------



## furball (9 Apr 2013)

There is one review on here http://www.evanscycles.com/products/ridgeback/tour-2013-touring-bike-ec043421#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## Ticktockmy (10 Apr 2013)

Ben1981 said:


> Thanks for that. What is the draw back of an aluminium frame? Are they not suited to carrying the extra weight?


I toured through South East Asia some years ago using a Trek Alloy framed bike, had no problems with it at all. I now use a steel framed bike, as some nice person felt that I had owned the Trek too long. Comparing the two, the steel frame is much more lively, whereas the alloy frame felt less so, as I like to tour on and off road, I find the steel frame the best of the two as it helps to absorb more of the lumps and bumps.


----------



## yello (10 Apr 2013)

furball said:


> There is one review on here http://www.evanscycles.com/products/ridgeback/tour-2013-touring-bike-ec043421#BVRRWidgetID


 
It looks a capable bike... albeit slightly unexciting imho. To be fair, at that price, you're not going to get an awful lot but it looks to be a good basically solid bike that ticks the important boxes.


----------

